# JBossESB Welche JavaEE Verison?



## TJava (25. Mai 2014)

Hallo, wovon hängt es ab welche Version verwendet werden kann?
Vom AS oder gibt da Anforderungen vom ESB?

Die Frage kommt daher das es auf der Webseite ne Grafik gibt wo nur JavaEE5 abgebildet ist.

Gruß


----------

